# Transworld sponsored Legendary Haunt tour, KC, Nov 12-13 2010



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, everyone's talking about the big Transworld Convention in March, but how about the Transworld sponsored Legendary Haunt tour going down this weekend in KC? Anyone going?


----------

